# If pregnant with twins..& its your second pregnancy..when did you start showing?



## HappiestMom

B is just now 14 months old so its not much over a year ago that my belly was last stretched out...I knew I would prolly get bigger sooner with this pregnancy but now that its twins will it be a lot sooner?


----------



## Babyduo

Every one is different, even with twins! I know someone who had her 3rd baby ( over 7 pounds) and NEVER showed. I think most of twin moms look small compared to me but I pop straight out and get big with my singleton pregnancies so it is no wonder at 19 weeks I look big!


----------



## amjon

I started at 10 weeks this time. I delivered my daughter just over a year ago.


----------



## greeneyes0279

I started showing at 9 to 10 weeks. I'm huge now at 20w2d


----------



## Tasha360

I was noticabley pregnant at 8 weeks but i concieved the twins when my daughter was 10 weeks old x


----------



## beckyboo1980

I had a lots of bloating for the first 12 weeks which looked like a bump but my true bump probably started being noticable at about 12 weeks. However, by 16 weeks I was huge, and stayed that way till the end!!!
XXX


----------



## Cabbage

Everyone carries babies differently, but I started showing at the end of the first trimester, though a lot of people didn't notice.
I didn't feel them move until quite late, after 20 weeks some time. I felt my singleton move earlier.


----------



## jackie2012

i had terrible bloat from about 4 weeks to 12 weeks. at 12 weeks i could tell i was shhowing but most people still thought i was just putting on weight, at 16 weeks people who knew me could tell i was pregnant and at 18-20 weeks i really popped and strangers could tell and started asking when i was due :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've felt noticeably pregnant since about 15-16 weeks. I was bloated enough that I had to wear maternity clothes by 6 weeks but just looked like I was gaining weight.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I started showing with my singleton at about the same time as I started feeling him - about 22 weeks. 

With the twins, I was hugely bloated very early. By 13 weeks I looked like I had a proper bump but of course it was mostly bloating.

I'm a very tiny (but tall) size 8-10 UK size and actually ended up with a full term (37+4) twin bump measuring the same as my 40 week singleton bump - 2 weeks behind. So while I started off quite big, I was actually teeny in the end :)


----------



## arj

I found out at the 13 week scan I was having twins and didn't suspect at all! I felt the same as with one baby.

Here's me at 12 weeks with my second singleton and 12 weeks with the twins
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 004.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_9049.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## katrina1987

I was noticably pregnantfrom 6weeks, mainly bloating but hard when tryign to keep it quiet but I am on my 3rd pregnancy now, 2 singleton pregnancies before this so would explain it aswell and the fact im carrying twins


----------



## NYEmomma

With DD1 I was showing by 12 weeks. :wacko: With the twins it was about 10 weeks when I had to break out the maternity jeans.


----------

